# Lapbook Review ; Acer Aspire SW3-016



## Ronnie012 (Aug 23, 2017)

I was looking for an affordably cheap portable netbok/lapbook that I could carry with me whereever I went. But since I already owned a Desktop I didn't want to spend more than 10-15000.

I came across netbooks in the price range namely I Ball compbook (Priced Rs. 9,999), Dell Inspiron 11 3162 priced Rs. 15,800 and a few more.

Finally after much consideration, I finalised Acer Aspire SW3-016 at a very decent price of Rs.11,950 only.

These were the specifications the lapbook came with -


1.44GHz Intel Atom x5-Z8300 processor
2GB DDR3L RAM
32GB flash storage
10.1-inch screen, Intel HD Graphics
Windows 10 Home operating system
12 hours battery life, 1.2kg laptop
Versatile shape-shifter

Eye-catching trendsetter
Powerful producer
The main USP of this product is that it's  switchable, i.e. if you want to use it as a laptop you can or alternatively you can use it as a Tablet  just by removing the keyboard(switches automatically). 

It also comes with Windows 1o pre-installed(and a lot of bloatwares).

I have not used it extensively in the last five months after purchase and liitle that I used was primarily on weekends and mainly for watching movies, reading pdf , internet browsing and stuff.

I will list below stuff I liked and stuff that I disliked so others can make informed decisions if they wish to purchase the same -
*
Likes 
*
1. Very lightweight & compact. Makes it easy to carry and handle.

2. Excellent battery life.Although the company claims 12 hour long battery life but you can expect approx 10 hours  of battery life with light to medium usage which is still good. Compare that with a regular laptop where you get 3-4 hours battery life and you get the idea.

3. Comes with original  Windows 10 preinstalled. An addon. 

4. Most importantly it's a convertible. You can use it both as a Tablet or as a laptop. A definite plus for this product.

5. Good for movie viewing, pdf reading and other basic stuffs. 

*Dislikes
*
1.2GB DDR3L RAM - At a time when mobile phones are coming with 3 Gb ram for as low as Rs. 8000/-, having 2 Gb Ram in a laptop/tablet can be a hurdle specially during multitasking. 

2. 1.44GHz Intel Atom x5-Z8300 processor - Is not that good for multitasking. Websites are slow to open, processes will start slowly  and your system will hang if you try to multi task. 

3. 32GB flash storage - Is very minimal. It might be okay for an Android or Ios tablet but Windows 10 will occupy approximately 80% of this space and you are left to work with 5-6 GBs. Additionally windows will ask for updates and you can't keep any additional data in the storage. External storage is a must.

4. Charging cable - Charging adapter is too short. They should have provided a longer cable with this lapbook.

5. SdCard slot -Sometimes a mere jerk ejects the Sd card from the slot and you need to reinsert it and restart the sysem. This might be an issue for somebody who needs to keep important data in the sd card slot.

*Conclusion*

So overall you get what you pay for and I personally liked it. It's not a full sized laptop and if you are planning to use it as your primary device and intend it for heavy tasking like Gaming, Video editing, Graphic designing and stuff then I'd advice you to shell some more money and get something with a graphics card, bigger ram, processor and storage. 

 It's good for watching movies and simple tasks and not for heavier stuff and multitasking. The 10.1 inch screen is good for viewing and the battery life is excellent. Also getting a convertible Tablet and laptop at a price of Rs. 12,000 only and I am happy.


----------



## PradeepSN (Jul 20, 2018)

How is it working now, after one year of use ?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jul 27, 2018)

PradeepSN said:


> How is it working now, after one year of use ?


Working fine till date. It's a secondary device, not often used. I use my Desktop for my daily stuff.


----------

